# Any trappers near Ellendale?



## Keith Donaldson (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for some fellow trappers around Ellendale. I will be moving my family up there next month and looking to visit with some local trappers if there are some around. It will be quite a change coming from Missouri and would like to learn your methodology up there. I normally focus on lining **** out and catch a few muskrats, beaver, bobcats, coyote, and a few fox. I will be leaving our state association as well (district director) and will be interested in continuing the outreach and education concerning trapping. Thanks, Keith Donaldson


----------

